# Problème avec la création d'un compte Windows Live ID.



## Orange-SiOuxSie (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

Malgré ma petite recherche, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème... 

Je cherche à créer un *compte Windows Live ID* avec une adresse se terminant par *@wanadoo.fr* afin de se connecter sur MSN avec cette même adresse.

Je l'ai déjà fait avec d'autres adresses Wanadoo, mais, là, ça refuse de fonctionner.

Je vais sur la page _Inscription_ du site Windows Live ID, je rentre toutes les informations puis je clique sur _Continuer_ et à ce moment là, la page _Inscription_ se réaffiche avec comme message d'erreur : "_La partie de l'adresse de messagerie qui suit le symbole @ appartient à un "domaine réservé" tel que live.com, hotmail.com, msn.com ou passport.com. Tapez une autre adresse de messagerie._" alors qu'il s'agit d'une adresse en @wanadoo.fr...

Que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (1 Février 2007)

Personne n'a une petite idée de solution à mon problème ? 

Je ne trouve vraiment pas.


----------



## clarexine (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Avez-vous trouvé un solution? J'ai le même soucis!

Dominique


----------

